

Some NSA Employees Spied on their Love Interests - tc
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/08/24/some-nsa-employees-spied-on-their-love-interests/

======
lifeisstillgood
I am struggling with the answer to this - clearly privacy is facing a
fundamental rewrite. Regulation of this all-seeing-oracle is all but
impossible - the sheer numbers of people and requests make policing it
impossible (and that's when it was a secret. I would love to know how Snowden
affected a spike in requests to NSA from every Branch of government)

Anyway it's all of nothing as far as I can see - some as yet unspecified
technical assurance of anonymity, or free for-all - a world where access to
traffic analysis is open, anyone can see everyone else's traffic. And spying
on your lover is a bit obvious when her service tells her ten minutes after
you grep the logs.

I just cannot envisage any of the three actually working - but I am sure that
given a few more rounds of Moores law, it won't simply be state actors in the
game.

